# kann ich im garantiefall zu jedem händler?



## maweb (11. April 2011)

hallo

ich habe eine frage. der örtliche cube händler hat leider nicht das fahrrad was ich möchte, da es ein vorjahresmodel ist. nun habe ich einen anderen händler gefunden der dieses bike noch anbietet, nur liegt der 80km weg.
das einzige was mich noch abhält das bike zu kaufen ist die frage der gewährleistung.
der händler bei dem ich das bike kaufen möchte sagt ich kann zu jedem cube händler gehen und im garantiefall mein fahrrad dort reparieren lassen. nun sagen aber die 2 händler in meiner gegend das dies nicht so ist, ich muß dann zu dem händler wo ich es gekauft habe......hmm ja was denn nun?
kann der normale cube händler nicht ebenfalls da sbike auf garantie machen? oder stellen sie sich nur zickich an weil sie lieber ihre eigenen bikes verkaufen wollen?


danke schon im vorraus für eure hilfe


----------



## blututh (11. April 2011)

wer lesen kann, klar im vorteil

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-bike-cube/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heada (12. April 2011)

Wer schreiben kann auch... ^^

Weiß nicht ob ich das aus dem FAQ so hinnehmen würde...     Ich würde einfach mal behaupten das nach geltendem Recht, alle vom Hersteller beauftragten Werkstätten verpflichtet sind, sich der Sache anzunehmen...    so wie bei allen anderen Dingen auch!

Habe mein Cube auch ca. 80Km entfernt von mir zuhause gekauft und direkt gefragt, was wäre wenn und die bestätigten meine bisherige Ansicht und der neu erbaute Händler direkt bei mir um die Ecke ebenfalls!

LG


----------



## slang (12. April 2011)

Garantie ist eine Sache des Herstellers.
gesetzlich ein halbes Jahr, keine Ahnung was Cube da macht. 

Gewährleistung (gesetzlich 2 Jahre) gibt dir der Händler, da muß kein anderer Händler für grade stehen. 

Beispiel Rahmenbruch, nachweislich kein Eigenverschulden. Garantiefall, sollte jeder Cube Händler zu Cube einschicken können. Ob dein örtlicher dann willig ist, das zu tun, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.
Beispiel dauerndes Bremsenschleifen. Sagt dir dein örtlicher: "schlechte Vormontage, was hab ich damit zu tun?"

LG,
slang


----------



## turchanin (12. April 2011)

Garantie ist immer freiwilig.
Gewährleistung - 2 Jahre

Die Garantiebedingungen von Cube sind ziehmlich unklar definiert.
Dabei ist Garantie auf Rahmenbruch besonders interessant. Was man aber manchmal in Foren liest, da frage ich mich ob diese überhaupt sinn macht.
Und dabei immer an den Händler wenden ei dem man das Rad gekauft hat.


----------

